# traceable



## Sabrina L. Castro

Field and topic:
Esto pertenece a un protocolo de validación de equipos de laboratorio. Este es acerca de un HPLC. Les pido si alguien puede ayudarme con la traducción de esta palabra. Muchas gracias!!
---------------------

Sample sentence:
The HPLC 1100 Series operationa qualification/performance verification uses a series of automated complete system tests to qualify the operation of the instrument against traceable standards according to acceptance limits agreed upon by the customer.


----------



## JorgeAntonio

Hola:

Traceable, he encontrado útil usar su significado de rastro. ellos quiere entonces decir "rastreable" a un origen, especialmente cuando se habla de equipos de medición que deben ser calibrados contra patrones, los cuales deben ser rastreables a un estándar nacional o internacional. En la norma ISO 9001:2000 viene un requerimiento que se llama en Inglés "Traceability" y al leerlo se entiende el mismo significado que doy.

Espero que la respuesta sea útil. Gracias.


----------



## JorgeAntonio

Hola otra vez.
Como complemento a mi mensaje, esa rastreabilidad se refiere, en los equipos que deben ser calibrados, a seguir el rastro de calibración del instrumento y de todos los patrones con los que se calibra, hasta llegar al estándar nacional o internacional, de manera que se asegure que su calibración es válida.

Gracias.


----------



## Sabrina L. Castro

Hola Jorge Antonio!
Te agradezco por tu respuesta (aunque sé que ya pasó mucho tiempo..).
Aquí encontré que se usa como traducción de traceable el vocablo "trazable". No sé si es de utilidad para vos también.
Gracias por todo!!


----------



## JorgeAntonio

Hola Sabrina:
Definitivamente, trazable quiere decir que puede trazarse. Trazar, en una de sus acecpciones dice: Delinear o diseñar la traza que se ha de seguir en un edificio o una obra. O bien: Discurrir y disponer los medios oportunos para el logro de una cosa. O bien: Describir, dibujar, exponer por medio del lenguaje, los rasgos característicos de una persona o asunto.

Por lo tanto, cuando vemos e la norma original la palabra "traceable" podemos hacer referencia a la huella que deja algo. Si nos atenemos al concepto original.

En lo personal, veo más adecuado, para el medio en que me desarrollo, usar rastreable. ello es: Seguir el rastro o huella.

Creo debemos usar el término que sea inteligible en el ambiente en que nos desarrollamos.


----------



## victor35ma

JorgeAntonio said:
			
		

> Hola:
> 
> Traceable, he encontrado útil usar su significado de rastro. ellos quiere entonces decir "rastreable" a un origen, especialmente cuando se habla de equipos de medición que deben ser calibrados contra patrones, los cuales deben ser rastreables a un estándar nacional o internacional. En la norma ISO 9001:2000 viene un requerimiento que se llama en Inglés "Traceability" y al leerlo se entiende el mismo significado que doy.
> 
> Espero que la respuesta sea útil. Gracias.


 
De acuerdo en la idea. Solo quisiera mencionar que las palabras trazables no da la idea de identificar algo  rastreables, no existen en el idioma español. Si existe identificable.


----------



## ines

victor35ma said:
			
		

> De acuerdo en la idea. Solo quisiera mencionar que las palabras trazables no da la idea de identificar algo  rastreables, no existen en el idioma español. Si existe identificable.



Es cierto, Víctor, pero por lo menos en Argentina, y particularmente en mi caso que trabajo constantemente con la Norma ISO 9001:2000, nos acostumbramos a estos neologismos dado que no tenemos más remedio. Así que usamos las palabras "trazable" y "trazabilidad" o "traceabilidad". A lo mejor al oído suenan mal, pero es la realidad.


----------



## graarm

JorgeAntonio said:


> Hola:
> 
> Traceable, he encontrado útil usar su significado de rastro. ellos quiere entonces decir "rastreable" a un origen, especialmente cuando se habla de equipos de medición que deben ser calibrados contra patrones, los cuales deben ser rastreables a un estándar nacional o internacional. En la norma ISO 9001:2000 viene un requerimiento que se llama en Inglés "Traceability" y al leerlo se entiende el mismo significado que doy.
> 
> Espero que la respuesta sea útil. Gracias.


----------



## graarm

Gracias muy útil tu respuesta, no estaba segura en cuanto a usar "traceability" en mi traducción, pero tu explicación me aclaró dudas y es exactamente el significado que buscaba.


----------



## Quimicorovas

Hola,

quizá sirva para alguien, que en química analítica es bastante usado el término "trazabilidad" (desconozco si tiene el origen en el término inglés "_traceable_", aunque parece que sí). El término hace referencia a la capacidad de un determinado método o instrumento de dar un resultado "trazable" al realizar una medida. Cada resultado lleva siempre asociado un error en la medida (existen diferentes tipos de errores en análisis). Por lo tanto, una medida es trazable cuando se ha cuantificado el error total asociado a ese resultado.
Dado que es imposible conocer una medida exacta , los métodos de análisis químicos se calibran con respecto a patrones estándares internacionales (como los ISO). Así que la trazabilidad se puede entender como el "rastreo hacia el origen", es decir, la cuantificación de los errores que han provocado una desviación del resultado.

Por ejemplo: se pesa una masa conocida (patrón estándar internacional) y se calcula el error (proceso de calibrado). Este error estará presente siempre en todas las medidas posteriores y por lo tanto deberá tenerse en cuenta. Así al medir otra masa desconocida, para que sea una medida trazable deberá adjuntarse el valor del error. Ese resultado es trazable porque se "ha rastreado la medida hasta el origen".

Espero haberme explicado, a pesar de ser términos especializados.
Saludos


----------

